
What YouTube Stars Are Going to Do Now That They Can’t Swear and Get Paid - walterbell
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/what-youtube-stars-are-going-to-do-now-that-they-cant-swear-and-get-paid
======
niftich
Suprised the 'or they could just go to other platforms' is buried at the very
end of the article. To me this seems like an obvious solution.

For influencers that are truly influential enough to attract their own
fanbase, the exact site that hosts their videos is irrelevant. Their presence
spans more than one social network and is driven by name recognition, not by
their exact youtube channel URL.

